# Helmets: Bell Sweep vs Bell Volt, what's the diff?



## Jank (Jul 17, 2005)

Here are the differences I've seen:

Price: Volt is 30 dollars more

Difference: Volt has Eleven frontal vents corral massive amounts of air with the help of the Volt's custom-sculpted Composite Fiber Intakes™ (CFI) which direct flow to the helmet's internal StreamJet Ventilation™ channels.

They both have TAG fitting now.
They both appear to weigh the same however I'm not certain. The sweep feels lighter in my hand but they both quote 280g.

Trying to justify the 30 dollars. Help me out.


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

All i know is that the stupid fins on the back of my Sweep broke off in the first week of wearing it.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Well I have been riding the the CSC edition of the Volt for a few months now and love it. I have been a huge E2 fan and this helmet is just as comfortable, with better styling as a bonus.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

If you ride fast, the vents might help.

I ride so slow, it can be a cheap solid piece of foam with no vents, but since I ride so slow, I really don't need it anyway.


----------

